# How'd you come up with your username?



## getnasty (Oct 30, 2011)

Some of our usernames are pretty straight forward, some of them not so much. How'd you come up with yours?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

I hate mine, I was reading on here 3 years ago and I had a couple questions, i didnt think i would stick around so i typed the first thing that poped into my head into the username field, i took the first letter of my first name and came up with Dman1234.

I wish i had put a little more thought into it but its to late im stuck now. LOL.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't hate it dman, everytime i type your name i type damn. Sorry. That is funny you had a quick question and here you still are. awesome.

What is your name about Nasty?

Mine is simple...grew roses for competition for 20 years. The people in the hood call me the rose lady..if they only knew. ha


----------



## Roddy (Oct 30, 2011)

It's my name....lol


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

thats funny Rose, when i see my name typed in a post i always think it says damn at first look.

I was once accused of calling myself Dman as in Demon, but thats not the case.

20 years in competion, very nice.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting. And Lol @ Roddy. Kinda figured that one on yours. 


Rose-

My name stems from a video game, actually. I have played a game called  counter-strike for 10 years and still play one of the older versions, 1.6. Because I've been playing so long, I'm a lot better at the game than a lot of people, and when they start whining about it, I always tell em, "Sometimes you just gotta get nasty." I got the term from the hoodrats around here and applied it to my video game ownage. Used to go by Weedly before the change.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2011)

I really do not know why I decided on The Hemp Goddess, but it was the name I used on Overgrow.  When Overgrow went down, I looked around at a lot of other forums before I settled here.  I just seemed right to use the same user name.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2011)

You *are* the goddess.


----------



## nova564t (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 64 Chevy Nova that I drag race and **** is my NHRA number.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 30, 2011)

i smoked only bho for 3 straight years  so that is why.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2011)

:ciao:  Mine is obvious


now  how did you get your *getnasty*?  I could emagine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> It's my name....lol


 
that was hard to come up with eh:rofl:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 30, 2011)

Aside from just seeming obvious on a weed forum, I've actually had the nickname Stoney for over 15 years. Ston-loc is just a spin on it. For the first couple years I knew my wife, hell, even months of dating she didn't even know my real name :rofl: My inlaws even call me Stoney  Funniest part of it is that the nickname came about with absolutely nothing to do with weed or being stoned. Try explaining that to your parents at 16 when friends would call and ask your mom if stoney was home... Hahaha


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a traditional skinhead, aka a Trojan skinhead.  Trad skins are not racist.  I listen to old school pre-Marley reggae, ska, Oi!, Northern soul (e.g. the original version of "Tainted Love"), Motown soul, two tone, hardcore and streetpunk, as well as _some_ of most other music.  I wear steelcapped Docs, a black short skirt or black jeans, blue braces, and a black bowler or flag bandanna depending on the weather.  I wear a black MA-1 flight with 14 billion pins and patches on it and my clan tartan scarf.

YYZ is the airport code for Pearson Airport in Toronto.  Rush wrote a jazz song about it which is the second best song on _Moving Pictures_ after "Limelight".  I had been in love with the song for years before I realised that the title is pronounced "Why Why Zed" and not "Why Why Zee".  :hitchair:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I hve posted this before but mine comes from a conversation I had with my wife before I even thought about growing or even looked online for growing communities. We were talking about having kids and the names we wld want to name them. I am hardly ever serious so I just started messing with my wife and said if we had a boy I wld want to name him something that wld kinda stick out in the news paper. I just came up with Hamster Lewis on the fly and said it sounded like one of those names that wld be attached to a Boxer or Running back. When I got here and needed a name it was an easy fit.  Hve also used Gerbil Johnson on a forum or two. Funny thing is I never had a Hamster or Gerbil growing up. Always cats, dogs and snakes.

Edit: My wife wanted to make sure I touched on the fact that she will never ever let me name our kid Hamster or Gerbil...lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2011)

I got mine from my 2 fav singers in Black Sabbath


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 30, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I am a traditional skinhead, aka a Trojan skinhead.  Trad skins are not racist.  I listen to old school pre-Marley reggae, ska, Oi!, Northern soul (e.g. the original version of "Tainted Love"), Motown soul, two tone, hardcore and streetpunk, as well as _some_ of most other music.  I wear steelcapped Docs, a black short skirt or black jeans, blue braces, and a black bowler or flag bandanna depending on the weather.  I wear a black MA-1 flight with 14 billion pins and patches on it and my clan tartan scarf.
> 
> YYZ is the airport code for Pearson Airport in Toronto.  Rush wrote a jazz song about it which is the second best song on _Moving Pictures_ after "Limelight".  I had been in love with the song for years before I realised that the title is pronounced "Why Why Zed" and not "Why Why Zee".  :hitchair:


Sounds like you've had to explain yourself once or twice before, haha.
-Gotta be tough for a skinhead these days 

I usually try to relate a usrnme with the site.
Plus I also used to say it to females when they came over to smoke. :hubba:


----------



## v35b (Oct 30, 2011)

My dumb name is The Kind of airplane I have.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I am a traditional skinhead, aka a Trojan skinhead.  Trad skins are not racist.  I listen to old school pre-Marley reggae, ska, Oi!, Northern soul (e.g. the original version of "Tainted Love"), Motown soul, two tone, hardcore and streetpunk, as well as _some_ of most other music.  I wear steelcapped Docs, a black short skirt or black jeans, blue braces, and a black bowler or flag bandanna depending on the weather.  I wear a black MA-1 flight with 14 billion pins and patches on it and my clan tartan scarf.
> 
> YYZ is the airport code for Pearson Airport in Toronto.  Rush wrote a jazz song about it which is the second best song on _Moving Pictures_ after "Limelight".  I had been in love with the song for years before I realised that the title is pronounced "Why Why Zed" and not "Why Why Zee".  :hitchair:



Thanks for the explanation bro...I just wiki'd it and was thoroughly enlightened. I enjoy finding out about stuff like this. You learn something new everyday and that keeps life interesting.  I enjoy a lot of that music as well. Love playing Reggae bass lines.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> My dumb name is The Kind of airplane I have.



Lol...I love it. Your explanation was brief and to the point. Now I feel like a long winded asss.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I am a traditional skinhead, aka a Trojan skinhead. Trad skins are not racist. I listen to old school pre-Marley reggae, ska, Oi!, Northern soul (e.g. the original version of "Tainted Love"), Motown soul, two tone, hardcore and streetpunk, as well as _some_ of most other music. I wear steelcapped Docs, a black short skirt or black jeans, blue braces, and a black bowler or flag bandanna depending on the weather. I wear a black MA-1 flight with 14 billion pins and patches on it and my clan tartan scarf.
> 
> YYZ is the airport code for Pearson Airport in Toronto. Rush wrote a jazz song about it which is the second best song on _Moving Pictures_ after "Limelight". I had been in love with the song for years before I realised that the title is pronounced "Why Why Zed" and not "Why Why Zee". :hitchair:


 
If i wasnt married i would ask you to marry me, wait, you are a girl rite?:hubba:

Among the many other thinggs i like about your post i live 25 min from YYZ.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think I hve posted this before but mine comes from a conversation I had with my wife before I even thought about growing or even looked online for growing communities. We were talking about having kids and the names we wld want to name them. I am hardly ever serious so I just started messing with my wife and said if we had a boy I wld want to name him something that wld kinda stick out in the news paper. I just came up with Hamster Lewis on the fly and said it sounded like one of those names that wld be attached to a Boxer or Running back. When I got here and needed a name it was an easy fit. Hve also used Gerbil Johnson on a forum or two. Funny thing is I never had a Hamster or Gerbil growing up. Always cats, dogs and snakes.
> 
> Edit: My wife wanted to make sure I touched on the fact that she will never ever let me name our kid Hamster or Gerbil...lol


 

Thanks, I wondered where that came from.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I wondered where that came from.


Me too Hammy, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I wondered where that came from.






			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Me too Hammy, thanks for clearing that up.



No problem guys...I know I posted it before but I think it was lost in the crash. I think the real thanks shld go to getnasty for starting this thread. I learned some cool stuff myself.


----------



## cubby (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine is a nick I've had my whole life. My Dad was nicknamed "Bear" becuase of his size, and when I was born people naturally started calling me "Cub" and from that rose Cubby. It had nothing to do with the Mickey Mouse Club.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> If i wasnt married i would ask you to marry me, wait, you are a girl rite?:hubba:
> 
> Among the many other thinggs i like about your post i live 25 min from YYZ.


I would accept!  (I am a girl.)  My dream is to marry a gorgeous Canadian man named Neil.  Preferably one with looooooong Jerry Cantrell hair.  :heart:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> Gerbster



Lol...No that won't float with her either.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 30, 2011)

Early picked meds got me so parinoid I requested a name change.lol 
Dr.Dro was taken, so I put a spin on it. Drow ranger is the pic; shes from a classic wc3mod DefenseOfTheAncients.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr.Drow said:
			
		

> Early picked meds got me so parinoid I requested a name change.lol
> Dr.Dro was taken, so I put a spin on it. Drow ranger is the pic; shes from a classic wc3mod DefenseOfTheAncients.



I like the avatar....thanks for sharing.


I wish we had a paging system because I am interested in a few [email protected], @Mutt, @JAAM just to name a few. They probably all hve explained before in threads but I am high and don't feel like searching.

Anybody else curious of someones screen name?


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 30, 2011)

Bud == Grower  

i missd u guyz


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine was just a combo of the two strains I'm growing now Lemon skunk and Jack 47 pretty simple.

To YYZ gotta love rush.  One of my all time favs  Getty Lee has been a great inspiration in my bass playing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2011)

Skagitmagic always makes me think of an infomercial for some reason.. Lol.  I hope he chimes in on this thread.


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Oct 31, 2011)

Came up with mine using my background...I'm second gen. Scot with a touch of Irish and love roses. The $ signs have to do with my husband FA$TCA$H lol. I too did some rose shows like Rosebud. I wanted something different, so that is how I got mine. 
Don't get my $cotri$h up now. lol


----------



## Sparda (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to be quite a big console gamer, I still actually have quite the line up of consoles;

Atari
Commodore 64
Master System
Snes
Megadrive & Mega CD
Dreamcast
Playstation 1/2/3

I don't really have much time to play games these days though but one of my favorite games was the Devil May Cry series so heres a little background on that.

"*Sparda* is a great demon, who is also known as "the legendary dark  knight". Two thousand years ago, he "woke up to justice" and alone  defeated Mundus and his legions. When sealing the netherworld, sensing his power had grown too strong, he intentionally seals himself and his own accursed power in as well. Later, he escaped his prison and quietly reigned the human world and continued to preserve harmony. Before his death, he resurfaced in the modern day and fell in love and married Eva, who gave birth to his twin sons, Dante and Vergil."

Sad I know lol.


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2011)

"toothless-sheep-shagging-hillbilly" was too long...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## getnasty (Oct 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No problem guys...I know I posted it before but I think it was lost in the crash. I think the real thanks shld go to getnasty for starting this thread. I learned some cool stuff myself.


Hey, no problem man. I often wonder about the origins of peoples usernames myself!


-nasty


----------



## getnasty (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL @ Hick


-nasty


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> "toothless-sheep-shagging-hillbilly" was too long...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: .....chef for well over 20 yrs!


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 31, 2011)

When I yawn it sounds like chewbaca, so family and close friends call me chewy


----------



## getnasty (Oct 31, 2011)

I like it guys, keep em comin!


-nasty


----------



## coloradodreamn (Oct 31, 2011)

Biggie....California dreamin'.   moved to colorado and felt the name only fit!


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 31, 2011)

lol very funny post! good names all. Ruffy has been my nickname for yrs


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 1, 2011)

Compared to San Leandro, Calif., where I grew up, everything about the Skagit Valley was Majic, The dirt here might be the most fertile in the world!! (i've heard it claimed)!!! In 1976 I bartered 10 seeds of marijuana for a weekend guided fishing trip to a couple of dudes from Bellingham,Wa. They gave me a pure afgani strain that you could not hide the stink. compared to the Mexican Brick weed it was just magic, I had already been busted for both indoor and outdoor cultivation back in S.L. and was terribly addicted to germinating seeds,I bought my first 1000 watt halide out of hightimes in 77, anyway, the locals started calling my weed skagitmagic, I mostly called it GooBud, Here's a picture of the Narc that busted me, along with a few seedlings, I see it's 17 plants, still two over my allotted 15.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 1, 2011)

way kool skag!! i like ur pumpkin avatar also. lol peace


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 1, 2011)

We own 3 restaurants in WA now. When I worked the line back in the day, for fun, but to see and make sure the food was up to par. The cooks called me nouvelle. In culinary school besides sanitation, the first thing you learn about is the word nouvelle or mis-en-place. First means to be hip or bold or new/innovative and the other means, better keep your workstation clean and organized or you will be doing dishes all night.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Compared to San Leandro, Calif., where I grew up, everything about the Skagit Valley was Majic, The dirt here might be the most fertile in the world!! (i've heard it claimed)!!! In 1976 I bartered 10 seeds of marijuana for a weekend guided fishing trip to a couple of dudes from Bellingham,Wa. They gave me a pure afgani strain that you could not hide the stink. compared to the Mexican Brick weed it was just magic, I had already been busted for both indoor and outdoor cultivation back in S.L. and was terribly addicted to germinating seeds,I bought my first 1000 watt halide out of hightimes in 77, anyway, the locals started calling my weed skagitmagic, I mostly called it GooBud, Here's a picture of the Narc that busted me, along with a few seedlings, I see it's 17 plants, still two over my allotted 15.




You old hippy! Your plants look a lot better then in '66. Love it.lol
Skagit valley is the most beautiful place ever...just rains to much for me..but the rain makes it beautimous.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> We own 3 restaurants in WA now. When I worked the line back in the day, for fun, but to see and make sure the food was up to par. The cooks called me nouvelle. In culinary school besides sanitation, the first thing you learn about is the word nouvelle or mis-en-place. First means to be hip or bold or new/innovative and the other means, better keep your workstation clean and organized or you will be doing dishes all night.



So you are really new and innovative or a dishwasher.. 
Good to know Nchef. fun stuff this thread.


----------



## mjrivers (Nov 3, 2011)

holy s**t, since I've joined here I've read ur username as skagmatic instead of skagitmagic lol I'm too fricken stoned haha sry man

But I can't tell you mine bc it could incriminate me soooooooo it will remain a mystery to you all lol


----------



## mainechowder (Nov 3, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Mine is simple...grew roses for competition for 20 years. The people in the hood call me the rose lady..if they only knew. ha


That is quite interesting Rose. Reminds me of the film , " Saving Grace"!!

I cannot give too many details of my screen name, it would quickly reveal my true identity!

Good job starting this one Nasty.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 5, 2011)

Well... I got old and went to pot (ya know, health etc) literally and figuratively, physically and mentally. I mentioned to someone at work how I wished I knew someone that smoked weed cause if I could score seeds I would grow it... Well, turns out he knew a medical grower. I got a nice clone, some seeds, and Gone2Pot! Was born  My first forum name was gettinold&goin2pot, and that was just too much to sign in with! So I am Gone2Pot! G2P :48:


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 5, 2011)

mjrivers said:
			
		

> holy s**t, since I've joined here I've read ur username as skagmatic instead of skagitmagic lol I'm too fricken stoned haha sry man
> 
> But I can't tell you mine bc it could incriminate me soooooooo it will remain a mystery to you all lol



i do the same thing. good weed eh?


----------



## Stoneage (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, my name came from the love of music. I am an artist, and I have a very diverse taste in music. What I listen to changes all the time. A few years back, I hit a wall, of what I was wanting to hear. I just get sick of mainstream music feeding the generic youth of today. A good friend of mine gave me a burned disk called "the desert sessions". I asked what is this?  He said "trust me, your going to like this" I found out that it was Queens of the Stoneage. I then heard the album "songs for the deaf", and I almost felt like I was reborn! Yep, thats how I ended up with my name... NEEDS MORE COWBELL!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Dec 30, 2011)

cali, for the state I live in..it was AZwildviolet in Arizona...wild violet are my favorite flowers and I grow 420......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2011)

I was just HIGH,,thats how I got mine. Before Weedhopper,,it was COWBOYBUDSKY.
Cowboy cause thats what my Brothers called me and Budsky cause I like to Drink and Smoke Budskys.


----------



## Locked (Dec 30, 2011)

Stoneage said:
			
		

> Well, my name came from the love of music. I am an artist, and I have a very diverse taste in music. What I listen to changes all the time. A few years back, I hit a wall, of what I was wanting to hear. I just get sick of mainstream music feeding the generic youth of today. A good friend of mine gave me a burned disk called "the desert sessions". I asked what is this?  He said "trust me, your going to like this" I found out that it was Queens of the Stoneage. I then heard the album "songs for the deaf", and I almost felt like I was reborn! Yep, thats how I ended up with my name... NEEDS MORE COWBELL!




Awesome band....one of my faves for sure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy New year *getnasty*

:48:


----------



## BlueNose (Jan 1, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I hate mine, I was reading on here 3 years ago and I had a couple questions, i didnt think i would stick around so i typed the first thing that poped into my head into the username field, i took the first letter of my first name and came up with Dman1234.
> 
> I wish i had put a little more thought into it but its to late im stuck now. LOL.



Hick may help you with that.


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 1, 2012)

I was looking for a name that wouldn't have been taken, so I started with an X... after a vowel, another consonant or 2, then an quick flick of the fingers... it just wrote itself.


----------



## greenmentat (Jan 4, 2012)

awesome channeled name Xeblaro 


I'm a Dune freak so I thought I was a total genius when I came up with green (for herb duh) and mentat for the human computers from the Frank Herbert Dune novels.

The spice extends life.  The spice expands consciousness.  The spice is vital to space travel.  The spice must flow!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 4, 2012)

Stoneage said:
			
		

> Well, my name came from the love of music. I am an artist, and I have a very diverse taste in music. What I listen to changes all the time. A few years back, I hit a wall, of what I was wanting to hear. I just get sick of mainstream music feeding the generic youth of today. A good friend of mine gave me a burned disk called "the desert sessions". I asked what is this? He said "trust me, your going to like this" I found out that it was Queens of the Stoneage. I then heard the album "songs for the deaf", and I almost felt like I was reborn! Yep, thats how I ended up with my name... NEEDS MORE COWBELL!


 
You should try listening to (or have you heard) Queens of the Stone Age "Rated R" I love playin on my bass Queens..."Better Living Through Chemistry" is one of their epic's and so is "Monster In The Parasol". Fav songs on SFD is "Go With The Flow", 'Hangin' Tree" and "First It Giveth(Then It Taketh Away)" Dave Grohl did all the drumming on Songs For The Deaf...:cool2:

eace:,

7greeneyes

p.s. Oh and my username was completely random. Some places I go by mrmeangreens and others I go by chroniccase, but most sites I'm 7GE. l8trs :bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2012)

Im HIGH As Hell

:48:


----------

